# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  اغرب قصه حدثت في التاريخ

## ود مـــدني

*سبحان الله 

إنها قصة من أروع القصص الواقعية المؤثرة ، حصلت لطفلة صغيرة تقية صالحة رغم صغر سنها ، وهي قصة من أعجب القصص ، سيرويها لكم أبوها وهو لبناني اشتغل في السعودية فترة من الزمن .
قال: عشت في الدمام عشر سنين ورزقت فيها بابنة واحدة أسميتها ياسمين، وكان قد ولد لي من قبلها ابن واحد وأسميته احمد وكان يكبرها بثمان سنين وكنت اعمل هنا في مهنة هندسية..فأنا مهندس وحائز على درجة الدكتوراة.. كانت ياسمين آية من الجمال لها وجه نوراني زاهر..
ومع بلوغها التسع سنوات رأيتها من تلقاء نفسها تلبس الحجاب وتصلي وتواظب على قراءة القرآن بصورة ملفتة للنظر.. فكانت ما إن تنتهي من أداء واجباتها المدرسية حتى تقوم على الفور وتفترش سجادة صلاتها الصغيرة وتأخذ بقرآنها وهي ترتله ترتيلا طفوليا ساحرا..كنت أقول لها قومي العبي مع صديقاتك فكانت تقول: صديقي هو قرآني وصديقي هو ربي ونعم الصديق..ثم تواصل قراءة القرآن..
وذات يوم اشتكت من ألم في بطنها عند النوم..فأخذتها إلى المستوصف القريب فأعطاها بعض المسكنات فتهدأ آلامها يومين..ثم تعاودها..وهكذا تكررت الحالة..ولم أعط الأمر حينها أي جدية..وشاء الله أن تفتح الشركة التي أعمل بها فرعا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية..وعرضوا علي منصب المدير العام هناك فوافقت..ولم ينقض شهر
واحد حتى كنا في أحضان أمريكا مع زوجتي واحمد وياسمين..ولا أستطيع وصف سعادتنا بتلك الفرصة الذهبية والسفر للعيش في أمريكا هذا البلد العملاق الذي يحلم بالسفر إليه كل إنسان..
*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*بعد  مضي قرابة الشهرين على وصولنا إلى أمريكا عاودت الآلام ياسمين فأخذتها   إلى دكتور باطني متخصص..فقام بفحصها وقال: ستظهر النتائج بعد أسبوع ولا   داعي للقلق ادخل كلام الطبيب الاطمئنان إلى قلبي..وسرعان ما حجزت لنا مقاعد   على أقرب رحلة إلى مدينة الألعاب (أورلاندو) وقضينا وقتا ممتعا مع   ياسمين..بين الألعاب والتنزه هنا وهناك .. وبينما نحن في متعة المرح..رن   صوت هاتفي النقال..فوقع قلبي..لا أحد في أمريكا يعرف رقمي..عجبا أكيد الرقم   خطأ .فترددت في الإجابة..وأخيرا ضغطت على زر الإجابة..
- الو..من المتحدث ؟؟
- أهلا يا حضرة المهندس..معذرة على الإزعاج فأنا الدكتور ستيفن..طبيب ياسمين هل يمكنني لقاؤك في عيادتي غدا ؟
- وهل هناك ما يقلق في النتائج ؟!
- في الواقع نعم..لذا أود رؤية ياسمين..وطرح عدد من الأسئلة قبل التشخيص النهائي..
- حسنا سنكون عصر غد عند الخامسة في عيادتك إلى اللقاء..
اختلطت المخاوف والأفكار في رأسي..ولم ادر كيف أتصرف فقد بقي في برنامج الرحلة يومان وياسمين في
قمة السعادة لأنها المرة الأولى التي تخرج فيها للتنزه منذ وصولنا إلى   أمريكا..وأخيرا أخبرتهم بأن الشركة تريد حضوري غدا إلى العمل لطارئ ما..وهي   فرصة جيدة لمتابعة تحاليل ياسمين فوافقوا جميعا على العودة بشرط أن نرجع   إلى أور لاند في العطلة الصيفية..
وفي العيادة استهل الدكتور ستيفن حديثه لياسمين بقوله: - مرحبا ياسمين كيف حالك ؟
- جيدة ولله الحمد..ولكني أحس بآلام وضعف، لا أدري مما ؟
وبدأ الدكتور يطرح الأسئلة الكثيرة..وأخيرا طأطأ رأسه وقال لي: - تفضل في الغرفة الأخرى..
وفي الحجرة انزل الدكتور على رأسي صاعقة..تمنيت عندها لو أن الأرض انشقت وبلعتني..
قال الدكتور: - منذ متى وياسمين تعاني من المرض ؟
قلت: منذ سنة تقريبا وكنا نستعمل المهدئات وتتعافى ..
فقال الطبيب: ولكن مرضها لا يتعافى بالمهدئات..أنها مصابة بسرطان الدم في   مراحله الأخيرة جدا..ولم يبق لها من العمر إلا ستة اشهر..وقبل مجيئكم تم   عرض التحاليل على أعضاء لجنة مرضى السرطان في المنطقة وقد أقروا جميعا بذلك   من واقع التحاليل ..
فلم أتمالك نفسي وانخرطت في البكاء وقلت: مسكينة..والله مسكينة ياسمين هذه   الوردة الجميلة..كيف ستموت وترحل عن الدنيا..وسمعت زوجتي صوت بكائي فدخلت   ولما علمت أغمى عليها..وهنا دخلت ياسمين و‏ابني أحمد وعندما علم أحمد   بالخبر احتضن أخته وقال: مستحيل أن تموت ياسمين..


*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*فقالت ياسمين ببراءتها المعهودة: أموت..يعني ماذا أموت ؟ فتلعثم الجميع من هذا السؤال..
فقال الطبيب: يعني سترحلين إلى الله..
فقالت ياسمين: حقا سأرحل إلى الله ؟!.. وهل هو سيئ الرحيل إلى الله ألم   تعلماني يا والدي بان الله أفضل من الوالدين والناس وكل الدنيا..وهل رحيلي   إلى الله
يجعلك تبكي يا أبي ويجعل أمي يغمى عليها..فوقع كلامها البريء الشفاف مثل   صاعقة أخرى فياسمين ترى في الموت رحلة شيقة فيها لقاء مع الحبيب..
- عليك الآن أن تبدأ العلاج..
فقالت: إذا كان لابد لي من الموت فلماذا العلاج والدواء والمصاريف..
- نعم يا ياسمين..نحن الأصحاء أيضا سنموت فهل يعني ذلك بان نمتنع عن الأكل   والعلاج والسفر والنوم وبناء مستقبل..فلو فعلنا ذلك لتهدمت الحياة ولم يبق   على وجه الأرض كائن حي..
الطبيب: تعلمين يا ياسمين بأن في جسد كل إنسان أجهزة وآلات كثيرة هي كلها   أمانات من الله أعطانا إياها لنعتني بها..فأنت مثلا..إذا أعطتك صديقتك   لعبة..هل ستقومين بتكسيرها أم ستعتنين بها ؟
ياسمين - بل سأعتني بها وأحافظ عليها..
الطبيب : وكذلك هو الحال لجهازك الهضمي والعصبي والقلب والمعدة والعينين   والأذنين ، كلها أجهزة ينبغي عليك الاهتمام بها وصيانتها من   التلف..والأدوية والمواد الكيميائية التي سنقوم بإعطائك إياها إنما لها   هدفان..الأول تخفيف آلام المرض والثاني المحافظة قدر الإمكان على أجهزتك   الداخلية من التلف حتى عندما تلتقين بربك وخالقك تقولين له لقد حافظت على   الأمانات التي جعلتني مسئولة عنها..هأنذه أعيدها لك إلا ما تلف من غير قصد   مني..
ياسمين : إذا كان الأمر كذلك..فأنا مستعدة لأخذ العلاج حتى لا أقف أمام الله كوقوفي أمام صديقتي إذا كسرت لعبها وحاجياتها..


*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*مضت الستة اشهر ثقيلة وحزينة بالنسبة كأسرة ستفقد ابنتها المدللة   والمحبوبة.. وعكس ذلك كان بالنسبة لابنتي ياسمين فكان كل يوم يمر يزيدها   إشراقا وجمالا وقربا من الله تعالى..قامت بحفظ سور من القرآن..وسألناها   لماذا تحفظين القرآن ؟
قالت: علمت بان الله يحب القرآن..فأردت أن أقول له يا رب حفظت بعض سور القرآن لأنك تحب من يحفظه..
وكانت كثيرة الصلاة وقوفا..وأحيانا كثيرة تصلي على سريرها..
فسألتها عن ذلك فقالت: سمعت إن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) يقول: (   جعلت قرة عيني في الصلاة) فأحببت أن تكون لي الصلاة قرة عين..
وحان يوم رحيلها..وأشرق بالأنوار وجهها..وامتلأت شفتاها بابتسامة   واسعة..وأخذت تقرأ سورة (يس) التي حفظتها وكانت تجد مشقة في قراءتها إلى أن   ختمت السورة ثم قرأت سورة الحمد وسورة (قل هو الله أحد) ثم آية  الكرسي..ثم  قالت: الحمد لله العظيم الذي علمني القرآن وحفظنيه وقوى جسمي  للصلاة  وساعدني وأنار حياتي بوالدين مؤمنين مسلمين صابرين ، حمدا كثيرا   أبدا..واشكره بأنه لم يجعلني كافرة أو عاصية أو تاركة للصلاة..
ثم قالت: تنح يا والدي قليلا ، فإن سقف الحجرة قد انشق وأرى أناسا مبتسمين   لابسين البياض وهم قادمون نحوي ويدعونني لمشاركتهم في التحليق معهم إلى   الله تعالى..
وما لبثت أن أغمضت عينيها وهي مبتسمة ورحلت إلى الله رب العالمين
اللهم ارحم هذه الطفلة الصالحة وارحمنا برحمتك وأحسن خاتمتنا.
منقول
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الهم ارحمها وارحمنا اجمعين يارب
مشكور الاخ ود مدني
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله





ثم قالت: تنح يا والدي قليلا ، فإن سقف الحجرة قد انشق وأرى أناسا مبتسمين لابسين البياض وهم قادمون نحوي ويدعونني لمشاركتهم في التحليق معهم إلى الله تعالى..



سبحان الله تعالي
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللهم ارحمها وارحم موتى جميع المسلمين
*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*أذا امتلأ قلب مؤمن بالأيمان أذداد تقربا الي الله واذا امتلأ قلب شخص بالكفر اذداد بعدا عن الله



            اللهم ارحمها وارحم جميع موتي المسلمين
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*الله اكبر الله اكبر انهاء قصه من يقراها  سبحان الله واللهم اقفر لها وارحمها يارب وصبر والديها
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .
 انا لله وانا اليه راجعون . وحقيقة قصة مؤثرة . ورب كلمة من طفل او غيره تدخل قلوب المؤمنين . ربنا يرزقنا صبر ياسمين ويقينها . وايمانها وايمان المؤمنين الاقوياء 
*

----------


## Deimos

*سبحان الله العظيـــم ...

اللهم إنا نسأل حسن الخاتمة ... اللهم إنا نسألك الهداية والعفو والغفران ...

مشكور الغالي مهند ...

*

----------


## المحترف

*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا واجعلنا من الفائزين الغانمين برضائك يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم احسن خاتمتنا في الامور كلها ياكريم
شكرا لك ياودمدني وجزاك الله كل خير
*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله  
             العظيم
*

----------


## الرايقة

*نسالك اللهم العفو والعافية وحسن الخاتمة
مشكور مهند
*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الهم ارحمها وارحمنا اجمعين يارب
مشكور الاخ ود مدني



اللهم امــــين
*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

سبحان الله تعالي




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

فعلا سبحان الله
*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

اللهم ارحمها وارحم موتى جميع المسلمين



اللهم امــــين 
وأجعل هذا الشهر المبارك شهر توبة ومغفرة لجميع المسلميين

*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوالشوش2
					

أذا امتلأ قلب مؤمن بالأيمان أذداد تقربا الي الله واذا امتلأ قلب شخص بالكفر اذداد بعدا عن الله



            اللهم ارحمها وارحم جميع موتي المسلمين




والله صدقت القول يا ابو الشوش

اللهم اميين
*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zahababeker
					

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .
 انا لله وانا اليه راجعون . وحقيقة قصة مؤثرة . ورب كلمة من طفل او غيره تدخل قلوب المؤمنين . ربنا يرزقنا صبر ياسمين ويقينها . وايمانها وايمان المؤمنين الاقوياء 




اللهم امــين

*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد star
					

الله اكبر الله اكبر انهاء قصه من يقراها  سبحان الله واللهم اقفر لها وارحمها يارب وصبر والديها



اللهم امين وليغفر الله لجميع الامة الاسلامية 

*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
*

----------

